# FDA’s throws new enforcement punch; U.S. importer in the corner



## daveomak.fs (Aug 14, 2019)

* FDA’s throws new enforcement punch; U.S. importer in the corner*
By Coral Beach on Aug 14, 2019 02:05 am The FDA revealed Tuesday that it has flexed some previously unexercised muscles by issuing the first ever warning letter to an importer for failure to follow the Foreign Supplier Verification Program food safety rule. A Salmonella outbreak earlier this year that was linked to imported tahini is behind the enforcement move by the Food and...  Continue Reading


----------

